# Would you breed this mare?



## stevenson

those vids are not good for an opinion of wether she is brood mare material or not.
all it shows is she can run around a round pen acting spooky.


----------



## squirrelfood

Had a decent sire, but no info otherwise.


----------



## dbarabians

I cant get a good view of their feet and lower legs. thats where I start when judging conformation. 
Both mares appear to be nice and I do like the first one. I like their gaits and both have good arabian type. If their feet and lower legs are conformationally correct I might be inclined to breed them. better pictures of both of them standing would help us judge them. Shalom


----------



## Blithespirit103

I thought that pausing the video would be better than any pix I could take... What other info should I include?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NBEventer

From what I can see of her, no. I don't like how her neck ties into her body. Not a fan of her shoulder. I dont like her hocks. And this part is just a personal thing, but I really don't like the exaggerated dished arab face, but thats a personal preference. 

She just doesnt scream breeding worthy to me.


----------



## Blithespirit103

Thanks, first mare is the dam of the second. The first is the one I may want to breed. Feet and legs wise she is correct, I have a harder time judging balance...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Blithespirit103

NBEventer said:


> From what I can see of her, no. I don't like how her neck ties into her body. Not a fan of her shoulder. I dont like her hocks. And this part is just a personal thing, but I really don't like the exaggerated dished arab face, but thats a personal preference.
> 
> She just doesnt scream breeding worthy to me.


Are you looking at the first mare? The second is not my mare. As for your dishy face comment, I would like her to have more of that!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NBEventer

Sorry I watched the second lol. Ill watch the first  

As for dishy arab face. Im an odd ball who likes the standardbred heads lol. I do like dainty heads, my sport horse mare has a beautiful dainty head. But I just cant get into the dished arab face, but its a personal thing. Im not bashing it by any means. Everyone has their thing. Which is why there are so many breeds. Something for everyone


----------



## NBEventer

The first mare seems to be put together better then the second. Her neck ties in a lot nicer. She has a better shoulder. I like her head a lot more. Over all she looks to be a nicer mare. I know nothing about arab blood lines amd the ideals of arab conformation so the arab breeders will have to say if anything screams no. But from an over all view she doesnt have anything that screams "noooo!!!"


----------



## Dehda01

Both mare seem put together decently. The daughter has a neck that ties in a little low, and that normally isn't a pyro thyme trait. Kaiyoum is a known broodmare producer. If you are asking what should be added to the videos to sell them better? Standing shots either in photo, or walking around them in video, and much less slow motion. Slow motion can be fun to watch, but as a sport horse breeder i really want to see trot and canter in real time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians

The first mare might find a place in my herd if I were looking for another broodmare. I watched her video again.
I like the second mare also but would like to see better photos for conformation and as the others have stated her neck does tie in low. that would not prevent me from using her as a broodmare if the rest of her is conformationally correct. I like the head on both mares and both have good arabian type but not too extreme. Shalom


----------



## rookie

What have either of these horses done to warrant being bred? Are the broke to saddle? Do they have show records? Or are they just a pretty face? The video of the second mare just shows a spooky mare that to me might pass that on to a foal. The nervous nature is not something I want in a riding horse.


----------



## Yogiwick

Agree. Still photos. Conformational photos.

Seems nice enough but the breeding question is HOW nice. We also need to judge her as an Arabian and not "I don't like that she looks like an Arabian" (Not trying to pick on you NBEventer! Just an example) So yes horse first, but Arabian second, not QH or TB or whatever.

All these spooky/nervous comments amuse me


----------



## SunnyDraco

rookie said:


> What have either of these horses done to warrant being bred? Are the broke to saddle? Do they have show records? Or are they just a pretty face? The video of the second mare just shows a spooky mare that to me might pass that on to a foal. The nervous nature is not something I want in a riding horse.


The mare seemed to be stimulated from outside the camera lens and with music instead of the actual sound from when the video was taken, you can only guess the cause. It could be someone shaking a jug of rocks or other commotion to get her moving so she didn't stand at the fence. Some horses need no incentive to show off the flagging tail and high stepping trot and will prance around as soon as they are turned loose, others will get stand at the fence and show no interest in doing anything. The only way to see if they are a nervous horse is to have video of them in hand and possibly going through unfamiliar obstacles. 

I have done liberty videos of my mom's Arabians and Arab crosses and each one is different. None of them showed if they were spooky or laid back during a liberty video. The laid back stallion was showing off to mares in the distance (one was in season) and no direction from people or other animals influenced his behavior, flagging tail, halting, looking and charging off again. A filly prone to get nervous like her dam had just a grand time flagging her tail and running the entire arena in giant figure eights which was a slight conflict as the center of the arena was where I was standing with my mom taking video and the young mare loved zipping right by us as she made her figure eight. Another laid back mare paced one side of the arena as we had to encourage her to move and she was unhappy being the only horse there so stayed as close as she could to where her friends were. Another laid back and lazy young mare would happily walk around the arena and didn't mind seperation from the herd but she looks slightly spooky in the video because outside the lens a person is coming to make her get moving again. 

I don't think the OP owns the second mare (I believe they stated that in a later comment), the second video is of the daughter who seems to be for sale and ready to start under saddle. I am guessing the OP is wondering about using the first mare (dam of the second) for breeding and wants others opinions on the quality. My question would be, what would she be breeding for? The purpose of breeding and what stallion they have in mind. The mare looks nice and could produce some really nice foals with the right stallion.


----------



## Zexious

I'm wondering what your goals would be? Just another baby?


----------



## dbarabians

Those mares were not spooky. There were people on the other side of the fence stimulating them to trot and gallop. Just as they do in liberty classes and main ring halter. Shalom


----------



## natisha

rookie said:


> What have either of these horses done to warrant being bred? Are the broke to saddle? Do they have show records? Or are they just a pretty face? The video of the second mare just shows a spooky mare that to me might pass that on to a foal. The nervous nature is not something I want in a riding horse.


While watching the videos I saw another one of the 'daughter' in an English class, Saddleseat. It was a half Arabian class so my guess would be she is a National Show horse or some kind of not purebred Arabian. She is stunning! Not spooky at all.

I won't breed any mare but I'd sure buy one like that if someone else did.

ETA: Here she is.


----------



## jaydee

Yes DB is right - the flitting around is standard for showing off Arabians at liberty - usually someone waving a plastic bag on the end of a cane. The horses treat it like some sort of a game
She's an older mare so I'm wondering what her other progeny have done (and what the one shown here has done)
Are you looking to breed for some specific discipline?


----------



## Yogiwick

^The saddleseat mare is a different mare.

Nothing shows off quite like an Arabian. It has nothing to do with nerves. My boy loves to do that on the end of the lead on a windy day. Grab his halter and say quit and he will plod along next to me


----------



## Dehda01

My arabian mare is the most steadfast trail horse and will still put on a good show with her tail over her back, snorting, blowing and galloping around when she is turned out.


----------



## natisha

Yogiwick said:


> ^The saddleseat mare is a different mare.
> 
> Nothing shows off quite like an Arabian. It has nothing to do with nerves. My boy loves to do that on the end of the lead on a windy day. Grab his halter and say quit and he will plod along next to me


Really? 
I thought they were the same, same name. Silly me 
Still they are both beautiful.


----------



## rookie

Okay, so they posed the video and encouraged the horse to behave in that manner. That is great but what about what else the horse can/does do? Can it do anything other than be in a round pen? Is it broke to ride or drive? If you are posting a video to asses a horses conformation and temperament as a breed animal than you should really highlight that horses diversity unless it is outstanding one area. Which means that in my opinion the video should show some round pen, some under saddle, some in hand and some solid conformation shots, along with information about sire, dam, race times, placings or money earned. I can go and wave a plastic bag outside my fence, get my horse to flag her tail and look a fool it does not mean that she should be bred.


----------



## Yogiwick

natisha said:


> Really?
> I thought they were the same, same name. Silly me
> Still they are both beautiful.


Same color, name is very close (our mare has 2 n's ). Our mare is a purebred.

Definitely similar but also definitely not the same based on a few important facts.

I agree conformation pics are in order and even beside conformation the mare needs to be good at something.

I don't care if a horse is good in a round pen. Highly irrelevant imo.

You need to understand the purpose of the video which obviously you don't. As I said previously, the horse is an Arab and needs to be judged as an Arab. Just like it's not fair for anyone to say "oh don't breed that QH he's lazy and doesn't have any spark and he isn't pretty enough, and look they don't have a movement video just a list of records and a few pics with the kids on him." Random example off the top of my head but please understand the purpose of the video and don't diss what you don't understand.

The OP has been told multiple times by multiple people that conformation shots are in order, no one is trying to make a decision based off the video alone. Apparently the OP felt the video was enough and if needed it could be paused for a still (I did try that too, no go )


----------



## smrobs

My big deciding factor in breeding a horse, personally, is if they are actually good at something _besides _breeding.

I know this is one area where Donald and I differ :wink: :razz:, but as far as quality of lineage and ideal conformation, I'll defer to his judgement because I'm not really an Arab person.

Whenever I look at a horse, of course I look at conformation and temperament, but I also look at ability. Has this mare competed (placed??) in any events? Does she have an actual under saddle or in harness job? Is she even broke to ride/drive?

I would personally never breed any horse that didn't have a job and was dang good at it. For me, that's ranch horses. If a horse doesn't have practical ranch experience, how can I know if they are truly a decent ranch horse before I breed them.

And, off topic, but someday I would love to get a colt from an Arab and a really good cutting bred QH. I bet that would make a stellar ranch horse .


----------



## Yogiwick

^Smorbs, my mother just got back from a ranch in Wyoming. Not a dude ranch a working ranch that does do small groups from time to time. They have ~150 head of horses, most are Arabs, some Welsh, some Drafts and crosses, then Appies/QH all the more common ones. They have a cross country course for the riders. The head trainer likes to ride English, the rode EVERYWHERE on all sorts of terrain and the horses are used on the cattle very regularly.

They definitely have the build for things like cutting and the right mindset (though things like "cowiness" I am no expert on)






From the little bit I have seen they are amazing. You would have quite a nice horse there, with the bulk to hold up to regular ranch work and wrangling  (Arabs are plenty strong tough and sturdy but I assume you need something overall larger when used to rope off of and such)


----------



## DreaMy

Wait. I keep seeing that if a mare/stallion isn't a proven riding horse they shouldn't be bred, but I also see that if a colt is a good riding horse it doesn't matter what their papers are. So if a mare can throw nice foals why does what she can do matter. 

(Just to say that again: If you don't really care about a good using horse's pedigree and the accomplishments of their parents, why is being "proven" a requirement for breeding?) Going to have to side with db on this one...

Side note smrobs: I am totally on the QH x arab bandwagon (but I think we all know that by now)

And yes my 1/2 arab does think acting like a total doofus in turnout is a game. I've walked into the dry lot where she was bucking and galloping and being an idiot, as soon as that gate opens she will trot over and halt square in front of me. Gets me every time.


----------



## SunnyDraco

DreaMy said:


> Wait. I keep seeing that if a mare/stallion isn't a proven riding horse they shouldn't be bred, but I also see that if a colt is a good riding horse it doesn't matter what their papers are. So if a mare can throw nice foals why does what she can do matter.
> 
> (Just to say that again: If you don't really care about a good using horse's pedigree and the accomplishments of their parents, why is being "proven" a requirement for breeding?) Going to have to side with db on this one...
> 
> Side note smrobs: I am totally on the QH x arab bandwagon (but I think we all know that by now)
> 
> And yes my 1/2 arab does think acting like a total doofus in turnout is a game. I've walked into the dry lot where she was bucking and galloping and being an idiot, as soon as that gate opens she will trot over and halt square in front of me. Gets me every time.


The idea is that the horses can do more than create babies. Having a job and the mindset to do something more than look pretty. Mares and stallions can be "proven" by what offspring have accomplished but it is even better if the parent can prove they have the ability to perform at something and be able to reproduce the ability in foals. A pretty horse can look good but not have the quality desired for what you wish. After all, even bucking broncos are bred for their ability to buck. You don't want to breed a horse for endurance or some other discipline that may stress a horse more than a pleasure trail horse by using a mare or stallion that would break down with work.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians

Conformation is the most important thing when choosing breeding stock. Second is the pedigree. If those two important factors are present then the foal should have the ability to perform the task it was bred to do.
If I was breeding ranch horses then I would expect each parent to have the pedigree, the conformation , and the ability to do ranch work.
I would also choose breeding stock on conformation and ability regardless of pedigree.
Two out of the three satisfies me and I would take the risk.
Smrobs we do not disagree.
You train and use your horses for specific duties.
I breed mine to be versatile and sound with good arabian type to have a sane mind..
I have mares here that are broodmare sound only. they have to perform in the breeding shed just as yours have to perform on the range working cattle. Shalom


----------



## dbarabians

Oh and I forgot to add. SMrobs my Texas Horse Friends all get a nice discount on stud fees to any of my stallions. both Star and Sam have crossed very nicely on QH mares. I have a quarab filly born this year that is to die for. She s already spoken for but shows the best traits of both breeds. Shalom


----------



## smrobs

LOL, someday Donald. I'll have to find a quality mare first .


----------



## Blithespirit103

rookie said:


> What have either of these horses done to warrant being bred? Are the broke to saddle? Do they have show records? Or are they just a pretty face? The video of the second mare just shows a spooky mare that to me might pass that on to a foal. The nervous nature is not something I want in a riding horse.


My guess is that you are not an Arab person... These mates are both broke to saddle and are even wonderful on the trail. They are NOT spooky 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Blithespirit103

SunnyDraco said:


> The mare seemed to be stimulated from outside the camera lens and with music instead of the actual sound from when the video was taken, you can only guess the cause. It could be someone shaking a jug of rocks or other commotion to get her moving so she didn't stand at the fence. Some horses need no incentive to show off the flagging tail and high stepping trot and will prance around as soon as they are turned loose, others will get stand at the fence and show no interest in doing anything. The only way to see if they are a nervous horse is to have video of them in hand and possibly going through unfamiliar obstacles.
> 
> 
> I have done liberty videos of my mom's Arabians and Arab crosses and each one is different. None of them showed if they were spooky or laid back during a liberty video. The laid back stallion was showing off to mares in the distance (one was in season) and no direction from people or other animals influenced his behavior, flagging tail, halting, looking and charging off again. A filly prone to get nervous like her dam had just a grand time flagging her tail and running the entire arena in giant figure eights which was a slight conflict as the center of the arena was where I was standing with my mom taking video and the young mare loved zipping right by us as she made her figure eight. Another laid back mare paced one side of the arena as we had to encourage her to move and she was unhappy being the only horse there so stayed as close as she could to where her friends were. Another laid back and lazy young mare would happily walk around the arena and didn't mind seperation from the herd but she looks slightly spooky in the video because outside the lens a person is coming to make her get moving again.
> 
> I don't think the OP owns the second mare (I believe they stated that in a later comment), the second video is of the daughter who seems to be for sale and ready to start under saddle. I am guessing the OP is wondering about using the first mare (dam of the second) for breeding and wants others opinions on the quality. My question would be, what would she be breeding for? The purpose of breeding and what stallion they have in mind. The mare looks nice and could produce some really nice foals with the right stallion.


Thank you! Actually, my mare (the totally grayed out one) is 21 and because she is such a sweet, quiet, child safe mare I am thinking of trying to get a baby. I am looking at warm blood type stallions mostly because my mare has taken only once by AI.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Blithespirit103

natisha said:


> While watching the videos I saw another one of the 'daughter' in an English class, Saddleseat. It was a half Arabian class so my guess would be she is a National Show horse or some kind of not purebred Arabian. She is stunning! Not spooky at all.
> 
> I won't breed any mare but I'd sure buy one like that if someone else did.
> 
> ETA: Here she is.


Nope. Different horse. Missy is a purebred (Pyro Thyme SA x MAF Blithe Spirit) IMO Pyro Thyme is not an excellent producer.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Blithespirit103

jaydee said:


> Yes DB is right - the flitting around is standard for showing off Arabians at liberty - usually someone waving a plastic bag on the end of a cane. The horses treat it like some sort of a game
> She's an older mare so I'm wondering what her other progeny have done (and what the one shown here has done)
> Are you looking to breed for some specific discipline?


"Sprite" has only had one foal (she's been my horse since I was ten and I just had fun with her) if I were to breed her I would be looking for a horse for myself, maybe a hunter type or a dressage horse, idk. I want a smart, sweet fun horse like Sprite. My goal is absolutely NOT another horse, but sprite is 21 and while she looks and acts 4 I can't help but know that she won't be around forever.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Blithespirit103

Yogiwick said:


> Same color, name is very close (our mare has 2 n's ). Our mare is a purebred.
> 
> Definitely similar but also definitely not the same based on a few important facts.
> 
> I agree conformation pics are in order and even beside conformation the mare needs to be good at something.
> 
> I don't care if a horse is good in a round pen. Highly irrelevant imo.
> 
> You need to understand the purpose of the video which obviously you don't. As I said previously, the horse is an Arab and needs to be judged as an Arab. Just like it's not fair for anyone to say "oh don't breed that QH he's lazy and doesn't have any spark and he isn't pretty enough, and look they don't have a movement video just a list of records and a few pics with the kids on him." Random example off the top of my head but please understand the purpose of the video and don't diss what you don't understand.
> 
> The OP has been told multiple times by multiple people that conformation shots are in order, no one is trying to make a decision based off the video alone. Apparently the OP felt the video was enough and if needed it could be paused for a still (I did try that too, no go )


I could try to dig up pix of her haltering, but I don't have any on computer.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Blithespirit103

Okay, job: My parents went to look at some mares at a farm (Mozafund Arabian Farm) who owned Kaiyoum at the end. My Grandparents had bred Arabians and my dad was looking to continue with their lines. Sprite sort of snuck her way into the picture with her charisma and charm and so my parents bought her as a yearling. 

Since, things got tough and my parents lost focus on horses as kids came into the picture and eventually Sprite was leased out to Mr. Jim Maroney who did the video and owns Missy, Sprites daughter. 

After sprite came home, I fell in love with her myself and trained her to ride and just had fun taking her to fairs and all that. 

Now, I am eighteen and Sprite is 21. The whole family is so, so attached to this horse that we've decided to consider breeding her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Yogiwick

SunnyDraco said:


> The idea is that the horses can do more than create babies. Having a job and the mindset to do something more than look pretty. Mares and stallions can be "proven" by what offspring have accomplished but it is even better if the parent can prove they have the ability to perform at something and be able to reproduce the ability in foals. A pretty horse can look good but not have the quality desired for what you wish. After all, even bucking broncos are bred for their ability to buck. You don't want to breed a horse for endurance or some other discipline that may stress a horse more than a pleasure trail horse by using a mare or stallion that would break down with work.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You also want to breed with a PURPOSE.

My trainers best producer (National level mare with many QUALITY foals on the ground) is the one that does nothing other than be a brood mare. She has great conformation and temperament and is a good breeder and passes herself on. She broke her leg at 2 and it was either put her down or if she's sound enough breed. My trainer has several siblings who all do very well (one is her breeding stallion who she shows successfully and is also a great breeder) and she also owned the mare's mother. So she knows what she could of done if she hadn't had the injury. I have absolutely no hesitancy about that sort of "not proven" nor do many serious breeders I am sure.

Now if you have 30 horses and none are good at anything or have been tried at anything nor their parents, nor their foals... I'll be pretty hesitant even if they look like nice horses. There needs to be some purpose and focus and some proof of success at that.


----------



## Blithespirit103

Every breeder that has met her has said she was regional level halter quality. Of course, this was years ago, not with modern shows. 

My grandparents did however breed a regional level halter and western pleasure horse. Habana Bey.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Blithespirit103

Yogiwick said:


> You also want to breed with a PURPOSE.
> 
> My trainers best producer (National level mare with many QUALITY foals on the ground) is the one that does nothing other than be a brood mare. She has great conformation and temperament and is a good breeder and passes herself on. She broke her leg at 2 and it was either put her down or if she's sound enough breed. My trainer has several siblings who all do very well (one is her breeding stallion who she shows successfully and is also a great breeder) and she also owned the mare's mother. So she knows what she could of done if she hadn't had the injury. I have absolutely no hesitancy about that sort of "not proven" nor do many serious breeders I am sure.
> 
> Now if you have 30 horses and none are good at anything or have been tried at anything nor their parents, nor their foals... I'll be pretty hesitant even if they look like nice horses. There needs to be some purpose and focus and some proof of success at that.


Also, we simply didn't have the means to get her professionally trained and shown and everything
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Yogiwick

Blithespirit103 said:


> Thank you! Actually, my mare (the totally grayed out one) is 21 and because she is such a sweet, quiet, child safe mare I am thinking of trying to get a baby. I am looking at warm blood type stallions mostly because my mare has taken only once by AI.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Good to know you're looking at warmbloods. That is relevant. I think she has a type that would cross well with the right one.

Said trainer breed top quality ArabianxWarmbloods, a few purebreds, and a few WelshX.

If you're interested I can pm you her website for some pictures and such. (Her stallion is an Arab so not trying to sell anything )

I did mean to mention that the bloodlines didn't match up also 

My breeding with a purpose was an aside responding to the previous post. You are obviously not a big time breeder and your mare does what you want her to do well. For a one time personal breeding *with the right horse* which it sounds like you may have I have absolutely no problem with lack of proven record.

Posting just the video and her daughter as it was you came off as a bigger breeder than you are  At least to me.

Would still like to see some pictures and some focus on what you want in the foal or breed of warmblood would help.


----------



## Blithespirit103

Yogiwick said:


> Good to know you're looking at warmbloods. That is relevant. I think she has a type that would cross well with the right one.
> 
> Said trainer breed top quality ArabianxWarmbloods, a few purebreds, and a few WelshX.
> 
> If you're interested I can pm you her website for some pictures and such. (Her stallion is an Arab so not trying to sell anything )
> 
> I did mean to mention that the bloodlines didn't match up also
> 
> My breeding with a purpose was an aside responding to the previous post. You are obviously not a big time breeder and your mare does what you want her to do well. For a one time personal breeding *with the right horse* which it sounds like you may have I have absolutely no problem with lack of proven record.
> 
> Posting just the video and her daughter as it was you came off as a bigger breeder than you are  At least to me.
> 
> Would still like to see some pictures and some focus on what you want in the foal or breed of warmblood would help.


Oh, okay, yeah, a big breeder made the videos and owns the daughter... Sprite has allergies (we think) to semen extenders so we were looking for live cover. I really like Irish drought sport horses and their would be plenty of registries to accept the baby. I was looking at silver galtee.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Blithespirit103

Stallion - Greyhaven Sport Horses, LLC
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians

If she has only had one foal and it was several years ago there is a good chance she will not settle. She will be 22 when bred and 23 when she foals. I dont think that is too old but older broodmares take easier if kept in foal. I would breed her as early as possibble to ensure she takes and if not you have time to get her in foal. Shalom


----------



## jaydee

Given her age and the fact that she hasn't had a foal for some time I think I'd maybe go for something smaller than the ISH. Generally foals seem to adjust to the size of the mare but there are times when that doesn't happen and you seem to love this mare so much it would be tough on you to lose her to a bad foaling
Silver Galtee is a lovely horse but so often when you breed to one that's half ID and mostly half TB using a mare that's also lightweight the result is an offspring that's also very lightweight - and if you end up with a slightly larger ID head on it - maybe not so great
Do you have a certain height in mind?


----------



## Blithespirit103

jaydee said:


> Given her age and the fact that she hasn't had a foal for some time I think I'd maybe go for something smaller than the ISH. Generally foals seem to adjust to the size of the mare but there are times when that doesn't happen and you seem to love this mare so much it would be tough on you to lose her to a bad foaling
> Silver Galtee is a lovely horse but so often when you breed to one that's half ID and mostly half TB using a mare that's also lightweight the result is an offspring that's also very lightweight - and if you end up with a slightly larger ID head on it - maybe not so great
> Do you have a certain height in mind?


I am 5' 9", so a pretty tall girl  Sprite is 15.1- I had thought about size, but his owner said he'd been bred to pretty small mares in the past...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaydee

I would ask the owner for photographs of his progeny that were from TB or maybe Arabian mares (if he's ever covered any) and see what they turned out like
I have a mare that's ISH (Irish Draft x TB) x TB and she looks like a pure TB
Depends what you want really - if you want more bone and body then think about using a purebred heavier type stallion
The ID X TB that's been popular in the UK for years as a hunting and competition horse was best as a one off first cross IMO


----------



## dbarabians

That is a nice mare and there are warmblood approved arabian stallions or TBs that would be better matches for your mares.
Anglo arabians and some swedish warmblood , Selle Francis, or trakener stallions would produce a better chance of getting a correct foal.
Irish draughts are wonderful horses but too different in type from arabians for me to risk breeding a mare of mine to one. 
You want to reduce the risk of getting something that is not usable and to do that breed type to type.
Arabians cross with different breeds better than any other modern breed. I am an advocate of using arabians to improve versatility and stamina. If you stray too far from type you have a higher risk of failing in your hopes for the type of foal you desire.
Think very carefully. Good luck. Shalom


----------



## jaydee

I searched for ID X Arabians and was pleasantly surprised by how nice these horses turned out - this is just one but if you search their sales and sold horses there are others
Maybe not such a bad mix after all
Playland Farm


----------



## Yogiwick

I pm'd the OP. My trainer breeds ArabxWarmbloods (various types). Her broodmare addition was a 17.2 Irish Sport Horse mare. She bred the mare twice to her Arabian stallion and came up with two gorgeous fillies about as tall as the mare, extremely athletic and while still having plenty of bone for their size far more agile/nimble than most horses that size. Excellent sport horses and could do dressage or jumping. Unfortunately I haven't yet seen these fillies at maturity. If anyone else is interested I can pm them the website just to show. *With the right horses* it's an _excellent_ cross. The temperament crosses very well too if you have the right horses. This mare looks a little more dainty than my trainers Polish/Crabbet's though, that is my hesitancy. As seen with the gorgeous horse jaydee posted the sire was a sporthorse type Arab (great cross) whereas this mare seems more halter type (possible not great cross). Not great on bloodlines so correct me if she's not halter type.. Just going off the looks in the video.


----------



## dbarabians

I like that mare you posted jaydee and I may have to reconsider my uneducated opinion. LOL
However as my friend above posted the older mare is lighter built and the stallion used to produce the IDSH mare is not.
I do think now I might think of crossing Cassius with an ID a mare in the futuire if he continues to mature as I expect. Shalom


----------



## jaydee

Its another of those 'you can't be sure until you get the result' thing DB
The man I worked for bred a pretty lightweight half Arabian x welsh half TB mare to a smaller type Irish Draft (Bantry Pearl) and we got a quite plain very stocky cob type. He sold for driving but was a disappointment in terms of what we hoped for.
I bred a similarly bred mare I had with a coloured stallion that had ID type build and although she was very nice to look at she was definitely more of a cob type than a 'hunter' sport horse. I sold her for a lot of money but she wasn't what I wanted for myself which was the original intention
That mini Clyde of mine is a Clyde x Arabian!!!


----------



## dbarabians

I think a half arabian should look at least half arabian LOL. 
I have turned down draft mares whose owners wanted to cross them with arabians. It is not a cross I am comfortable with and the risk of getting a foal by your stallion someone else registers that is not good quality keeps me from saying yes. 
I have seen some very nice draft arabian crosses that I would be proud to say were sired by my stallions. however I have seen too many draft crosses that I cringe when I see them from many different breeds. Shalom


----------



## jaydee

In the UK the result (my mare) is what they want - a heavy cobby horse with a smaller, nicer head than the typical cart horse. We have a big market over there for show cobs (trimmed and roached) and traditional (left natural). A good one sells for a lot of money. 
The Arabian in her is all inside - she has the breed mentality but nothing else!!!


----------



## Yogiwick

I know a Percheron TB cross. ALL Percheron physically. ALL TB mentally. That's fun sometimes..XD


----------



## smrobs

^^I got lucky with my two crosses. They got the draft temperament and sturdy build, but are just more refined and slightly smaller. However, for every good draft cross I've seen, there are 5 others that are really bad, either tempermentally or conformationally.


----------



## Yogiwick

Most definitely. The mare I was speaking of is actually a really sweet horse. She just has a bit of a bird brain and does the TB "hyper level up, brain function down" thing. Even just in her paddock it's funny to see her grandly trotting around and spooking at branches.

There's some bad ones though. With WarmbloodxArabs the issue is you have the Warmblood "react first think later" combined with the Arab "reacting is fun!!", which can be good with the right horses, but oftentimes is very NOT good!


----------



## SunnyDraco

Yogiwick said:


> There's some bad ones though. With WarmbloodxArabs the issue is you have the Warmblood "react first think later" combined with the Arab "reacting is fun!!", which can be good with the right horses, but oftentimes is very NOT good!


Been there, done that LOL

Rode a Quarter/Arab cross gelding for many years. Beautiful to look at, very nicely made, smooth ride and lifted his tail even at a walk. But if you looked inside his brain cavity, something was a little off and not firing on all cylinders. He had the Arabian's ability to pick up little details that were different but something was disconnected that didn't allow him to know if it was deadly or not yet a threat. Rode in a nice indoor arena one cold Minnesota winter day, he froze and stared at a quarter sized white rock by his front foot. It stood out against the sand and he stood there with his head down and snorting at it for a full minute trying to process what it was. He couldn't figure it out and suddenly bolted away from it :shock: that is one of the many experiences he was so good at giving his riders along with testing your balance since he jumped every twig on the trails (he was good at getting height in his jumps, but bad form and terrible landings)


----------

